# Extended warranty question



## salmon2day (Oct 20, 2020)

I bought a 2021 Grand design 2250RK and bought an extended warranty from Blue dog RV the dealer. Its through Naenwan but I cant seem to find customer reviews Im in a loop of biased links trying to sell their product. I paid $2800 for 6 years of select supreme warranty their best offered at $100 deductible. Anyone have experience with this company? I also bought a Surface protect plan from them where they Armor guard your exterior interior and under belly. It was $1900 but your not supposed to have to wax for 5 years and it also helps prevent mold etc on awnings and rust etc on the underbelly. Anyone have this or a similar product? That breaks down to about $400 a year not sure if its worth it. But its awful big to wax.


----------



## salmon2day (Nov 23, 2020)

I never got any answers but my warranty is for 7 years $2900. Wholesale warranties sells similar plan for $1900-$2100 not sure how either of these are as far as quality. I decided to stick with the dealers recommendation. Even though I know their making money in me.


----------

